# الثيو جليكول لفرد الشعر



## salahmmm (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الثيو جليكول لفرد الشعر هل لدى احد معلومة عن هذا المركب


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يمكن عمل كريم مزيل للشعر منها باضافه قاعده شمعيه وملطفات للجلد


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ويمكن ايضا عمل كريم فرد للشعر لكن تتفاوت نسبه الثيو في التركيبه


----------



## حامد محمد علام (22 نوفمبر 2013)

وماهي نسبة الثيو ف كل تركيبة اخت دعاء الكروان؟


----------



## دعاء الكراون (22 نوفمبر 2013)

والله دي كل معلوماتي عن الماده http://www.facebook.com/#!/disinfectants.fundamentals


----------

